# Semi-cheap DRO for my lathe



## pdentrem (Apr 1, 2011)

I decided to make a semi-cheap DRO for my lathe. It is just for the longitudinal feed. You and I have seen many people use cheap $20 Digital Vernier Caliper to make a DRO. The problem I have with this method, is that I have to look back and down to see the reading on the display. This can be distracting, at least to me. 

I did not want to spend hundreds of after tax dollars on a DRO that is just an accessory that I really do not need.

Last month I came across a DRO unit that has a remote display, and it does not cost a whole lot either!
It is actually a DRO for a router that is setup on a table. It is sold by Wixey. As you have to adjust the typical router from the underside, having a remote display is a bonus. The display is on a 3 foot cable. On further review I thought that it would work for my lathe.

I make a couple of brackets from scrap metal and installed the unit on my lathe. It only has 5â€ of travel but that is plenty for most of the jobs that I have done to date. I still have to decide on how to mount and locate the display. The picture shows it just jammed into the gap of my tool drawers.

Hope you guys have a glance at the pictures. 
I hope that it is not too many. 
If it causes the brain to say â€œHey I wonder....â€ enjoy.


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is a link to other lengths.


http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v424-0160/new_products


----------



## Joe in Oz (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is the one I bought. A pretty good deal, I hought - particularly for Australians. It has a couple of brackets, a remote display with strong magents to stick the display anywhere and comes in even longer lengths!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=270730370442
Cheers,
Joe


----------



## BRIAN (Apr 5, 2011)

Just fell in love with the Igage DROs orderd 3 for the mill. !! its just that old tool fever again..
BRIAN.


----------



## joebiplane (Apr 10, 2011)

Think I will have to try them knudsen
joe


----------



## BRIAN (Apr 17, 2011)

Mine arived and were fitted the next day. just need to tidy the leads with some spirofex .
very easy to fit . the rear view looks a bit off to many cellibration beers.

I wonder if these will last as long as Dads digital mike bought in the early 1920's I think 
the mike will still be around in regular use, when the read outs are history.


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 17, 2011)

Likely you are right that the mic will outlast the DROs and us as well!


----------



## badboydas (May 19, 2011)

Allendale are a good supplier of scales in the uk, this is my setup with yadro very impressed with results once ali tape was wrapped round the scale lead to stop VFD interference. Going a stray a little have you got any details on your X axis setup.
cheers


----------



## BRIAN (May 19, 2011)

Hi 
Now thats what i call a read out!!!!!!
If you look in the down loads I have placed more info on my DROs
any help I can give just ask.

Regards Brian.


----------



## AR1911 (May 19, 2011)

I wish I could buy an interface cable to use a cheap PC for a DRO


----------



## cac221 (May 27, 2011)

I have two like Joe in OZ on my mill. I love them , especially since i am a Metric boy and my mill being over 80 years old obviously isn't.


----------

